# Removal of Quinton catheter



## dovejsd (May 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what CPT code to use for removal of Quinton catheter?  I am not finding anything.  Thanks.


----------



## jewlz0879 (May 8, 2012)

I believe that would be 36589. If it was a tunneled cath, then 36590. 

HTH


----------

